# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μετασχηματιστές

## asterixx25

Πωλούνται διάφοροι μετασχηματιστές σε καλή λειτουργική κατάσταση. 

1) 220V --> 12V 1000VA  Τιμή 50 ευρώ +μεταφορικά
2) 220V --> 12V 500VA    Τιμή 30 ευρώ +μεταφορικά
3) 220V --> 12V 300VA    Τιμή 20 ευρώ +μεταφορικά

Υπάρχουν σε διάφορες ποσότητες.
Μπορούν να αποσταλούν οπουδήποτε κατόπιν συνεννόησης, λόγω βάρους. Επίσης πριν την αποστολή θα προηγηθεί φωτογραφία καλής λειτουργίας!

Επικοινωνία με π.μ.IMG_5370.jpgIMG_5373.jpgIMG_5376.jpg

----------

